# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AI Painter, automatically turning your photo into a painting of that style neural algorithm, Like.fm, Inc. (Instapainting.com), San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Like.fm, Inc. (Instapainting.com)

Home page - instapainting.com/ai-painter

----------


## Airicist

Robotic painter replicates watercolor painting by artist

Published on Aug 24, 2015




> Demo showing the robot painter in command and control mode, and replay mode. The first half shows the artist painting live, and the second half shows the robot replicating the exact brush strokes, and duplicating the original painting.

----------

